#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  Прекращение гнева

## Won Soeng

Вот несколько ситуаций, в которых есть гнев и нужно найти его прекращение.

1. Вас кто-то очень задел. Оскорбил или высмеял. Вы злитесь. Возможно хотите повысить голос, или накричать на человека. Может быть даже ударить. Как прекратить гнев?
2. Вы кого-то очень задели. На Вас злятся, кричат, хотят ударить, может быть даже убить. Как прекратить гнев?
3. Ваш ребенок злится на кого-то. Рвется в драку. Как прекратить гнев?
4. На Вашего ребенка кто-то очень зол. Вот-вот бросится его бить. Как прекратить гнев?
5. На Вашу страну нападает враг. Они считают Вас достойными лишь уничтожения. Как прекратить гнев?

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (08.02.2014)

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Вот несколько ситуаций, в которых есть гнев и нужно найти его прекращение.
> 
> 1. Вас кто-то очень задел. Оскорбил или высмеял. Вы злитесь. Возможно хотите повысить голос, или накричать на человека. Может быть даже ударить. Как прекратить гнев?


Стараюсь думать о том, что этот человек задевает меня из-за своего неведения. Главное тут промолчать наверное. Не "давать сдачи" словами. Если очень разозлили, то лучше выйти, и помедитировать несколько минут. Как правило за это время человек сам успевает успокоиться.  :Smilie:  Но не всегда это получается к сожалению.




> 2. Вы кого-то очень задели. На Вас злятся, кричат, хотят ударить, может быть даже убить. Как прекратить гнев?


Лучше до такого ситуацию просто не доводить. Может лечь на пол и притвориться мертвым?  :Smilie: 




> 3. Ваш ребенок злится на кого-то. Рвется в драку. Как прекратить гнев?


Нет детей. Не знаю. Может для начала отвлечь его чем-то другим.




> 4. На Вашего ребенка кто-то очень зол. Вот-вот бросится его бить. Как прекратить гнев?


Очень сконцентрироваться. Если на моего близкого родственника кто-то нападает. Я встану посередине. Буду пытаться сдержать обе стороны, чтобы не произошло мордобития. Бывает так, что кровь приливает к голове. Так злишься. Но надо сдержать. Ничего лучше, чем просто сжать зубы и стараться ровно дышать, я не знаю. Главное - сдержать эмоции. Но лучше при возможности увести близкого человека подальше. И там уже успокоиться. 




> 5. На Вашу страну нападает враг. Они считают Вас достойными лишь уничтожения. Как прекратить гнев?


Наверное стоит помнить, что все люди это просто люди. И национальность не имеет значения. Тем более чистых наций практически не существует. В каждом из нас намешана кровь нескольких народов. Но тут есть небольшой нюанс: если на твоих глазах убивают кого-то, то сложно удержаться в стороне. Если стоять в стороне - ты просто спасешь свою шкуру. Вот ведь как

----------

Алекс Андр (08.02.2014), Алик (09.02.2014)

----------


## Алекс Андр

если гнев еще не "захлестнул", нужно постараться остановиться и побыть в тишине ума. подумать, что если Вы позволите проявиться своему гневу, это не сделает Ваши поступки мудрее и даже полезнее для Вас. подумать, что возможно Вы даже ответите своему обидчику агрессивными действиями, но не под влиянием ослепления гневом. дальше пытаться поддерживать это осознавание.
однако эмоции есть эмоции, они вполне могут выйти из под контроля. иногда нужна очень сильная мотивация, чтобы поддерживать это осознавание. :Smilie:

----------

Алик (09.02.2014), Жека (08.02.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (08.02.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Вот несколько ситуаций, в которых есть гнев и нужно найти его прекращение.
> 
> 1. Вас кто-то очень задел. Оскорбил или высмеял. Вы злитесь. Возможно хотите повысить голос, или накричать на человека. Может быть даже ударить. Как прекратить гнев?
> 2. Вы кого-то очень задели. На Вас злятся, кричат, хотят ударить, может быть даже убить. Как прекратить гнев?
> 3. Ваш ребенок злится на кого-то. Рвется в драку. Как прекратить гнев?
> 4. На Вашего ребенка кто-то очень зол. Вот-вот бросится его бить. Как прекратить гнев?
> 5. На Вашу страну нападает враг. Они считают Вас достойными лишь уничтожения. Как прекратить гнев?


Вы же дзенец. Просто прекратите простым волевым усилием. К чему пространные объяснения когда всё вся суть в простом и правильном волевом усилии?

----------


## Жека

> Вот несколько ситуаций, в которых есть гнев и нужно найти его прекращение.
> 
> 1. Вас кто-то очень задел. Оскорбил или высмеял. Вы злитесь. Возможно хотите повысить голос, или накричать на человека. Может быть даже ударить. Как прекратить гнев?
> 2. Вы кого-то очень задели. На Вас злятся, кричат, хотят ударить, может быть даже убить. Как прекратить гнев?
> 3. Ваш ребенок злится на кого-то. Рвется в драку. Как прекратить гнев?
> 4. На Вашего ребенка кто-то очень зол. Вот-вот бросится его бить. Как прекратить гнев?
> 5. На Вашу страну нападает враг. Они считают Вас достойными лишь уничтожения. Как прекратить гнев?


1. Если есть время - просто смотрю на свой ум, осознавая, что в нем есть гнев. Обычно проходит меньше, чем за минуту. Если нет времени (резко толкнули или какие- то проблемы в моменте) - напоминаю себе, что я следую заветам Будды и должна сдерживаться.
2. Аналогично. Если я неправа - попрошу прощения. 
3. К счастью, данной проблемы не существует.
4. См выше.
5. Боюсь, идиотов, которые в век высоких технологий полезут нападать на страну территорией 1/6 часть суши - нет)) Моральные нападения на Россию меня не волнуют (а то Россия в годы Путина, как девица- перестарок: на всех обижается и злится, то на памятники, то на критику отелей, просто смешно).

----------

Алик (09.02.2014)

----------


## Эделизи

> ...как девица- перестарок...


Мерзкий эпитет, Жека, простите. Надо женщин хоть чуть-чуть любить  :Smilie:

----------

Аурум (08.02.2014)

----------


## Жека

> Мерзкий эпитет, Жека, простите. Надо женщин хоть чуть-чуть любить


Да при чем тут женщины... Воистину каждый видит свое )

----------


## Neroli

> Просто прекратите простым волевым усилием.


Особенно в напавшем на страну враге  :Smilie:

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (08.02.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (08.02.2014)

----------


## Эделизи

> Да при чем тут женщины... Воистину каждый видит свое )


При том, что мы подсознательно употребляем мизогинично-патриархальные конструкции.
Извините, действительно резануло.

----------

Аурум (08.02.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (08.02.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Особенно в напавшем на страну враге


Что в напавшем на страну враге?

----------


## Neroli

> Что в напавшем на страну враге?


Простым волевым усилием прекратить гнев.

----------


## Аурум

> Простым волевым усилием прекратить гнев.


Я просто сразу как-то понял, что гнев надо прекращать именно _в себе_. Чтобы эффективнее действовать при нападении на тебя.
Вообще, нам, ваджраянцам, проще. У нас одно из падений:_
Не применять силу в случае необходимости.
Если вследствие злого умысла или лени вы не прогоните, не накажете, не собьете спесь с тех, кто в этом нуждается, то вы вызовете данное падение. Некоторые ситуации могут потребовать от вас решительных действий для того, чтобы остановить зло.

_​Просто быть адекватным.

----------

Aion (08.02.2014), Neroli (08.02.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (08.02.2014), Сергей Хос (08.02.2014), Эделизи (08.02.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> Я просто сразу как-то понял, что гнев надо прекращать именно _в себе_. Чтобы эффективнее действовать при нападении на тебя.


А я как-о сразу поняла, что в других, (кроме первого пункта). Если мой ребенок рвется в драку, мне то чего злиться? и т.д.))

----------


## Аурум

Если топикстартер имел ввиду гасить гнев в других, то это уже сиддхи. Я так думаю.

----------

Эделизи (08.02.2014)

----------


## Эделизи

> Если топикстартер имел ввиду гасить гнев в других, то это уже сиддхи. Я так думаю.


Если не растеряться можно изменить картину мира человека который гневается. В детстве я так делала часто: вот идет на меня пацан с кулаками, прям убить хочет, а я ему говорю: "Смотри, вон дядя Коля!" Он тормозится, слегка оглядывается: "Какой дядя Коля?!" - "У которого черная собака, он еще хромает". Все. Человек перезагрузился. Обругать тебя он может, но уже ударить - вряд ли.

----------

Neroli (08.02.2014), Влад К (08.02.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Если не растеряться можно изменить картину мира человека который гневается. В детстве я так делала часто: вот идет на меня пацан с кулаками, прям убить хочет, а я ему говорю: "Смотри, вон дядя Коля!" Он тормозится, слегка оглядывается: "Какой дядя Коля?!" - "У которого черная собака, он еще хромает". Все. Человек перезагрузился. Обругать тебя он может, но уже ударить - вряд ли.


С одержимым гневом мужиком, идущим на тебя с кулаками этот приём можно применить только для того, чтобы в момент его отвлечения врезать ему посильнее или, если не уверен в своих силах, бежать побыстрее.

----------

Эделизи (08.02.2014)

----------


## Эделизи

> С одержимым гневом мужиком, идущим на тебя с кулаками этот приём можно применить только для того, чтобы в момент его отвлечения врезать ему посильнее или, если не уверен в своих силах, бежать побыстрее.


Если мужика хорошо знаешь, то можно попробовать перезагрузить и его. Зная его слабые/сентиментальные места. 
Еще допустим, на всех срабатывает звонок мобильного и возглас: "Тише, мне с работы звонят!"
100 процентов работает если человек знакомый.

Может, и не на знакомом сработает?

----------


## Аурум

> Если мужика хорошо знаешь, то можно попробовать перезагрузить и его. Зная его слабые/сентиментальные места. 
> Еще допустим, на всех срабатывает звонок мобильного и возглас: "Тише, мне с работы звонят!"
> 100 процентов работает если человек знакомый.
> 
> Может, и не на знакомом сработает?


Разрыв шаблонов на русских обычно не срабатывает.

----------


## Эделизи

> Разрыв шаблонов на русских обычно не срабатывает.


Видела как драка остановилась после звонка мобильного и возгласа избиваемого: "Тише, мне с работы звонят!" Сразу же была выставлена рука ладонью вперед и громко сказано: "Да, Константин Кириллович, я вас слушаю".
Т.е. в драку вмешался неведомый Константин Кириллович и баланс сил изменился  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (09.02.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Видела как драка остановилась после звонка мобильного и возгласа избиваемого: "Тише, мне с работы звонят!" Сразу же была выставлена рука ладонью вперед и громко сказано: "Да, Константин Кириллович, я вас слушаю".
> Т.е. в драку вмешался неведомый Константин Кириллович и баланс сил изменился


Да, всякое случается! В последний раз дрался давно. Тогда еще мобилы были редкостью.  :Big Grin: 
Как вариант, в общем, применим и разрыв шаблона.

----------

Эделизи (08.02.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> Neroli, я Вам открою один важный секрет: неправедного гнева не бывает. всегда, когда Вас хотят чего-то лишить (например покоя) в Вас закипает праведный гнев. человек никогда не злится просто так


И не соглашусь и не не соглашусь. Вот, например, на ребенка своего когда злишься, есть ощущение неправедности гнева и раздражения. Если бы я была Хосом [не знаю можно ли так склонять], я бы сказала что это ощущается как гнев нездоровый))

----------

Фил (26.02.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (26.02.2014)

----------


## Алик

О гневе - праведном и неправедном:
..." когда в нашей жизни что-нибудь пошло не так, нам следует заглянуть в самих себя и поискать кармические препятствия. «Если ты кого-нибудь обвиняешь, — сказал Шестой Патриарх — винить следует тебя самого. Если ты считаешь себя жертвой, то как раз эта самая мысль и делает тебя жертвой». Конфуций сказал: «У стрелка из лука есть сходство со зрелым человеком. Когда он промахивается и не попадает в глаз быку, то ищет причину своей неудачи в самом себе»... ДМ Сунг Сан :"Весь мир один цветок". 
Т.е. гневаться на кого-то - большая ошибка.

----------

Алекс Андр (26.02.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (26.02.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Поищите, пожалуйста. Я читал Лотосовую сутту больше трех раз.


Извольте:

Глава 7, Уловки
Я – проводник всех. | И вижу [всех] тех, кто ищет Путь, | Но на половине дороги устали | И не могут пройти весь опасный путь | Рождений, смертей и страданий. | И [я] также с помощью силы уловок | Проповедую о нирване, | Чтобы дать [им] отдохнуть, и говорю: | "Ваши страдания прекратились | И все [ваши] труды завершились". | *Когда [я] узнал, | Что [вы] достигли нирваны | И стали архатами, | То созвал это великое собрание | И проповедую Истинную Дхарму.* | Будды с помощью силы уловок | Отдельно проповедуют о трех Колесницах, | А есть только Одна Колесница Будды, | И о двух проповедуется в месте отдыха. | Сейчас проповедую вам истину. | То, что вы обрели, это не исчезновение! (вар. пер.: ваша нирвана - не истинная) | Воистину пробуждайте в себе великое рвение, | Чтобы обрести совершенное знание Будды. | Когда у вас будет свидетельство | Обретения совершенного знания, | Десяти сил, Дхармы Будды и прочего, | И [будете отмечены] тридцатью двумя знаками, | Вы достигните истинного исчезновения. | Будды-проводники ради отдыха проповедуют о нирване. | Но узнав, что отдых окончился, | [Снова] ведут к мудрости Будды".

Глава 8, Предсказания
"Бхикшу! То, что вы обрели, это не конечное спасение. Я долгое время взращивал в вас добрые "корни" Будды и *с помощью уловки показал хвам толькоъ видимость нирваны*. Но вы подумали, что действительно обрели спасение!"

В общем, основная тема тут - нирвана архатов (хинаяны) не есть конец пути.

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (25.02.2014)

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> В общем, основная тема тут - нирвана архатов (хинаяны) не есть конец пути.


поддержу:
_" ... без избавления от мысли в достаточности Покоя для собственной цели не обойтись, ибо одно лишь освобождение от сансары оставляет нас в Хинаяне и не спасает от ограниченности понимания, вследствие чего собственная цель остается не достигнутой: хотя мы избавляемся от бед обусловленного существования, от ущербности Покоя не освобождаемся. Поэтому и говорится, что совершенная собственная цель - Дхармакая Будды."_

----------

Markus (26.02.2014), Сергей Хос (25.02.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

Так и в каноне сказано, что нирвана - не самоцель, а только средство. И про уловки есть в каноне.

А вот, что сказано в Лотосовой сутре



> Шарипутра! Если мои ученики, которые называют себя архатами, пратьекабуддами, не слушают и не знают того, о чем будды-татхагаты учат только бодхисаттв, то [они] не ученики Будды, не архаты, не пратьекабудды.
> Кроме того, Шарипутра, есть бхикшу и бхикшуни, которые думают, что сами [они] уже стали архатами, что это [их] самое последнее тело перед конечной нирваной (17), и поэтому не стремятся к ануттара-самьяк-самбодхи. [Ты] воистину должен знать: все это люди, переполненные самодовольством. Почему? Не бывает так, чтобы бхикшу, которые действительно стали архатами, не верили в эту Дхарму, за исключением [случая], когда после исчезновения Будды в мире нет [другого] будды.


То есть речь идет о тех, кто думают и называют себя архатами, но не являются архатами.

----------


## Алекс Андр

> И не соглашусь и не не соглашусь. Вот, например, на ребенка своего когда злишься, есть ощущение неправедности гнева и раздражения. Если бы я была Хосом [не знаю можно ли так склонять], я бы сказала что это ощущается как гнев нездоровый))


т.е. Вы разделяете гнев на такой, который возникает за обиженного кого-то (это праведный), и такой, который возникает за обиженного себя (это неправедный в случае с ребенком). но ведь это уловка, в праведном гневе эгоизма нет только на первый взгляд. просто в данном случае речь идет о наступлении на интересы не себя непосредственно, а например той группы людей, к которой Вы себя причисляете, либо человечества вообще (в Вашем понимании). при этом тот, кто наступает на эти интересы тоже испытывает гнев в его понимании праведный. так чей гнев более праведный? :Smilie: 
вот и подобрались к сути эгоизма :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

Что еще касается Лотосовой сутры, так это то, что Будды всегда с помощью уловок разделяют одну колесницу на три, но при этом все три вида учеников получают одну колесницу в результате. То есть, различаются лишь уловки, но результат один.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> То есть речь идет о тех, кто думают и называют себя архатами, но не являются архатами.


Нет, речь там о тех, кто достиг "нирваны прекращения", то есть, собственно, о хинаянских архатах, *достигших полной реализации* пути хинаяны.

Глава IV ВЕРА И ПОНИМАНИЕ
В это время Субхути, Махакатьяяна, Махакашьяпа и Маха-маудгальяяна услышали от Будды [проповедь] Дхармы, которую еще не слышали, а также предсказание Почитаемого В Мирах о том, что Шарипутра [обретет] анут-тара-Самьяк-самбодхи. 
...
Встав со [своих] мест и поправив одежды, [они] смиренно обнажили правое плечо, опустились правым коленом на землю, [все], будучи едины в мыслях,... сказали Будде:
— Мы стоим во главе монахов и очень стары. *Мы думали, что уже обрели нирвану и [нам больше] нечего достигать*, поэтому и не стремились к ануттара-самьяк-самбодхи. Почитаемый В Мирах уже давно проповедует Дхарму, мы все это время сидели на [своих] местах, утомились и стали нерадивы. *Мы размышляли только о пустоте, об отсутствии знаков, о бездействии*, но в [наших] сердцах не было радости от развлечений с божественными проникновениями в Дхарме бодхисатгв, от очищения страны Будды, от приведения живых существ к совершенству. Почему? *[Мы думали, что] Почитаемый В Мирах вывел нас из трех миров и что [мы] получили свидетельство [обретения] нирваны.* Кроме того, сейчас мы стары и [думали, что у нас] не родится ни одной радостной мысли об анут-тара-самьяк-самбодхи, обретенном бодхисаттвами, которых учил Будда. Но сейчас, находясь перед Буддой, [мы] услышали предсказание слушающему голос о том, что [он достигнет] ануттара-самьяк-самбодхи, и *глубоко возрадовались в сердцах, [так как] обрели то, чего никогда не имели.*

Так что учение о "малой нирване архата" - это не происки маханских учителей, как вы предположили, а содержание сутр Третьего поворота.

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (26.02.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> когда злишься, есть ощущение неправедности гнева и раздражения.


А вот как вам кажется: можно в этот момент устранить объект и пережить гнев просто как чувство, вне контекста субъект-объектных отношений?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Что-то странное. Устранив гнев, не устранишь энергию мудрости. Наоборот даже.


О трансформации клеш в мудрость не слыхала никогда? как же ты тантрой занимаешься? там ведь это главный метод )))))

----------

Aion (26.02.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> т.е. Вы разделяете гнев на такой, который возникает за обиженного кого-то (это праведный), и такой, который возникает за обиженного себя (это неправедный в случае с ребенком). но ведь это уловка, в праведном гневе эгоизма нет только на первый взгляд. просто в данном случае речь идет о наступлении на интересы не себя непосредственно, а например той группы людей, к которой Вы себя причисляете, либо человечества вообще (в Вашем понимании). при этом тот, кто наступает на эти интересы тоже испытывает гнев в его понимании праведный. так чей гнев более праведный?
> вот и подобрались к сути эгоизма


Я всего лишь делю гневы на те, с которыми мне легко работать, и те с которыми, по разным причинам, сложно. Вроде никто не утверждал, что в гневе нет эгоизма. Простите, не очень понятно кому и чему вы оппонируете.  :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> А вот как вам кажется: можно в этот момент устранить объект и пережить гнев просто как чувство, вне контекста субъект-объектных отношений?


Можно. Но я не очень понимаю, что это даст. 
У меня гораздо эффективнее получается пытаться понять причину сильной эмоции. Сначала она не ясна, и даже больше - ум предлагает много ложных причин, но размотать этот клубок возможно. Устранение причины гарантия того, что в подобных ситуациях гнева больше не будет. И не нужно будет в очередной раз "просто гневаться", "устранять объекты" и т.д. ))

----------

Нико (26.02.2014)

----------


## Балдинг

> У доброжелательности и недоброжелательности есть пища. Чему дается пища, то и взращивается. Гнев - это привычка. Чем больше позволяется гневу проявляться, тем он сильнее. Регулярная тренировка в доброжелательности, распространяемом все шире, на все, помогает обнаружить возникновение недоброжелательности в разных условиях, когда они охватываются мысленно. Это позволяет найти корни пищи для недоброжелательности и обрезать их.


Это хорошо в так называемом "интравертивном" применении. И прозрачно наложимо на случаи 1 и 2. 
А как прекращать гнев у детей, у агрессора детей, у врага, нападающего на Вашу страну?

Хотя, не заметил, заметил ли кто-нибудь еще, случай 5 как мне кажется вообще не применим в буддийской доктрине, последователей которой можно пожалуй считать одними из родоначальников мировоззренческой платформы космополитизма. И вопрос этот был введен БТРом намеренно, с хитрецой, ибо вопрос 5 подталкивает к ключу к ответам на вопросы 3 и 4 (тем паче, если мы вспомним опрос, также ранее инициировавшийся БТРом, о той степени агрессии, которую способны проявить читатели форума для защиты своих близких). И это тактически понятные просветительские мероприятия. Ибо по большому гамбургскому счету, как нельзя быть чуть чуть беременной, нельзя быть чуть чуть буддистом. А мы наблюдаем, на этом форуме в частности, что буддистов pure встретить очень сложно.

----------


## Нико

> О трансформации клеш в мудрость не слыхала никогда? как же ты тантрой занимаешься? там ведь это главный метод )))))


Ну а как ты, к примеру, это трансформируешь?
А то мы всё время слышим про какую-то "трансформацию", а как до дела доходит, ведём себя как обычные люди. :Frown:

----------

Neroli (26.02.2014), Алекс Андр (26.02.2014), Фил (26.02.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (26.02.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Ну а как ты, к примеру, это трансформируешь?
> А то мы всё время слышим про какую-то "трансформацию", а как до дела доходит, ведём себя как обычные люди.


Я присоединяюсь к аудитории тренинга по "трансформации"!
Хотя навернное это что нибудь тайное и секретное и надо кучу посвящений сначала получить, окажется  :Frown:

----------


## Aion



----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну а как ты, к примеру


Послушай, мы ведь теорию обсуждаем, а не личную жизнь.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Можно. Но я не очень понимаю, что это даст. 
> У меня гораздо эффективнее получается пытаться понять причину сильной эмоции. Сначала она не ясна, и даже больше - ум предлагает много ложных причин, но размотать этот клубок возможно. Устранение причины гарантия того, что в подобных ситуациях гнева больше не будет. И не нужно будет в очередной раз "просто гневаться", "устранять объекты" и т.д. ))


Скорее всего это означает, что путь тантры для вас лично не органичен.

----------


## Neroli

> Скорее всего это означает, что путь тантры для вас лично не органичен.


Думаю да.  :Smilie: 
Кстати, майдан я в своей голове таки разогнала, колоссальное облегчение в сравнении с "просто гневаться".  :Smilie:

----------

Alex (26.02.2014), Алекс Андр (26.02.2014), Алик (26.02.2014), Влад К (26.02.2014), Сергей Хос (26.02.2014), Фил (26.02.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> Послушай, мы ведь теорию обсуждаем, а не личную жизнь.


Теорию, которую никто не может переложить на практику?

----------

Won Soeng (26.02.2014), Нико (27.02.2014), Фил (26.02.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Послушай, мы ведь теорию обсуждаем, а не личную жизнь.


А Вы начните "один мой знакомый, не я...."  :Smilie:

----------

Neroli (26.02.2014), Алик (26.02.2014), Нико (27.02.2014)

----------


## Aion

Практикам:

----------

Vladiimir (26.02.2014), Алик (26.02.2014), Аньезка (27.02.2014), Влад К (26.02.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (26.02.2014), Нико (27.02.2014), Фил (26.02.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (26.02.2014), Юй Кан (26.02.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Теорию, которую никто не может переложить на практику?


сперва надо бы теорию понять, а там уж, дойдет ли до практики - время покажет

----------


## Neroli

> сперва надо бы теорию понять, а там уж, дойдет ли до практики - время покажет


Так же можно все "драгоценное человеческое" пропонимать коту под хвост.  :Frown:

----------

Фил (26.02.2014)

----------


## Фил

> сперва надо бы теорию понять, а там уж, дойдет ли до практики - время покажет





> In theory there is no difference between theory and practice. But, in practice, there is.
> /Jan L.A. van de Snepscheut/


 ---

----------

Алик (26.02.2014), Поляков (26.02.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Так же можно все "драгоценное человеческое" пропонимать коту под хвост.


Зато всю жизнь чем-то занят! был  :Frown:

----------

Aion (26.02.2014), Neroli (26.02.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (26.02.2014), Нико (27.02.2014), Сергей Хос (26.02.2014)

----------


## Aion

> Так же можно все "драгоценное человеческое" пропонимать коту под хвост.


Зато следующая инкарнация спокойная будет.

----------

Нико (27.02.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (26.02.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Кстати, майдан я в своей голове таки разогнала, колоссальное облегчение в сравнении с "просто гневаться".


Это называется _атараксия_ после приостановки суждения  (_эпохе_) о неочевидном событии.
Состояние спокойствия атакуемого солдата или приговоренного перед казнью.
Стараюсь потихоньку разгонять все!
Это как разбирать завал в шкафу и выкидывать все, к чертовой матери  :Smilie: 

Или как аннигиляция материи с анти-материей. 
С легким щелчком, после которого наступает простор, пустота и покой  :Smilie:

----------

Сергей Хос (26.02.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> Или как аннигиляция материи с анти-материей. 
> С легким щелчком, после которого наступает простор, пустота и покой


Не знаю, я устроена примитивно как инфузория. У меня все проще))

----------

Alex (26.02.2014), Фил (26.02.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Так же можно все "драгоценное человеческое" пропонимать коту под хвост.


ничо, ТАМ зачтется. понимание-то ))))
хотя что это я? какое-такое "там"? мы ведь в ады-раи и всякие прочие недоказуемые концепты не верим.

----------

Фил (26.02.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> ничо, ТАМ зачтется. понимание-то ))))


ТАМ ЕГЭ? Я буду списывать))





> хотя что это я? какое-такое "там"? мы ведь в ады-раи и всякие прочие недоказуемые концепты не верим.


не верим, но и не исключаем. если вы про нас))

----------

Сергей Хос (26.02.2014), Фил (26.02.2014)

----------


## Алекс Андр

> Я всего лишь делю гневы на те, с которыми мне легко работать, и те с которыми, по разным причинам, сложно. Вроде никто не утверждал, что в гневе нет эгоизма. Простите, не очень понятно кому и чему вы оппонируете.


сам хотел разобраться что такое праведный гнев. теперь разобрался :Smilie:

----------

Neroli (26.02.2014), Фил (26.02.2014)

----------


## Поляков

> Теорию, которую никто не может переложить на практику?


Для практиков теоретики разработали целый спектр работающих и простых упражнений. В случае ТБ это, наверное, нёндро. С гневом в жизни и с майданом в голове это должно помогать справиться.

----------

Won Soeng (26.02.2014), Сергей Хос (26.02.2014), Фил (27.02.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (27.02.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В случае ТБ это, наверное, нёндро.


Во-во! сперва хорошенько очиститься, а потом каааак дать из пулемета ))))

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (27.02.2014)

----------


## Поляков

> Во-во! сперва хорошенько очиститься, а потом каааак дать из пулемета ))))


После нёндро, мне кажется, не захочется давать из пулемета. Ну, хотя бы полгода.

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (27.02.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (27.02.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

> сам хотел разобраться что такое праведный гнев. теперь разобрался


Гнев в отношении неправедности?  :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> Для практиков теоретики разработали целый спектр работающих и простых упражнений. В случае ТБ это, наверное, нёндро. С гневом в жизни и с майданом в голове это должно помогать справиться.


В Буддизме, насколько мне известно, есть пути отречения, трансформации и самоосвобождения. А вы предлагаете путь "отвлечения". Нёндро - это примерно то же, что и уборка в квартире. Справится с гневом не поможет, но внимание переключится безусловно. Мне вот интереснее до причин эмоций докапываться, а не бегать от них. Хотя в квартире конечно бардак.  :Frown:

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (27.02.2014), Сергей Хос (27.02.2014)

----------


## Фил

> А вы предлагаете путь "отвлечения". Нёндро - это примерно то же, что и уборка в квартире. Справится с гневом не поможет, но внимание переключится безусловно. Мне вот интереснее до причин эмоций докапываться, а не бегать от них. Хотя в квартире конечно бардак.


Сначала лучше побегать, потому что - страшно.
А потом уже можно будет и посмотреть, что за эмоции такие.

Но не исключен вариант, что все время так бегать у будете. Ибо непонятно будет, ни Вам ни стороннему психоаналитику. Вся жизнь - движение!

----------


## Neroli

> Сначала лучше побегать, потому что - страшно.
> А потом уже можно будет и посмотреть, что за эмоции такие.


Вам страшно - вы и бегайте. Мне не страшно, рефлексия - наше все.

----------

Сергей Хос (27.02.2014), Фил (27.02.2014)

----------


## Фил

> рефлексия - наше все.


До какого момента рефлексировать?

----------


## Neroli

> До какого момента рефлексировать?


Мой опыт подсказывает, что в конкретных случаях - не долго. Основное правило - быть честным с самим собой. И, как в анекдоте про медведя, "главное не бояться".

----------

Фил (27.02.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вроде никто не утверждал, что в гневе нет эгоизма.


Почему? я утверждаю именно это. Любая эмоция - это "просто процесс", такой же безличный объект наблюдения, как и всякая другая дхарма.
Ни в чем нет атмана, и гнев тут не исключение. Просто с эмоциями это труднее обнаружить. Но тем значительнее результат.

----------

Фил (27.02.2014)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Вам страшно - вы и бегайте. Мне не страшно, рефлексия - наше все.


Причины эмоций ищете? Да чего их искать - собственное неведение, черпай - не хочу  :Wink:

----------

Алик (27.02.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> Почему? я утверждаю именно это. Любая эмоция - это "просто процесс", такой же безличный объект наблюдения, как и всякая другая дхарма.
> Ни в чем нет атмана, и гнев тут не исключение. Просто с эмоциями это труднее обнаружить. Но тем значительнее результат.


Гнев, конечно, может и просто процесс, но у него есть причина. (У моего точно есть, в моем уме. Вообще, гнев без причины - признак дурачины.) 
Скажете, что причины безличны и "просто причины"? Это все теория.  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (27.02.2014), Сергей Хос (27.02.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> Причины эмоций ищете? Да чего их искать - собственное неведение, черпай - не хочу


Да понятно все, КЭП  :Smilie:  Но я хочу это прочувствовать.

----------


## Алик

> Да понятно все, КЭП  Но я хочу это прочувствовать.


Так ведь "хочу" - тоже желание. И Вы это уже чувствуете  :Smilie:

----------

Aion (27.02.2014), Neroli (27.02.2014), Фил (27.02.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> Так ведь "хочу" - тоже желание. И Вы это уже чувствуете


Ну давайте "хочу" заметим на чувствую необходимость?
Вот если бы я в момент, когда у меня, скажем, возникает раздражение, в попытке найти причину думала бы "а, блин, это ж все от неведения у меня" и раздражение бы от такой мысли проходило, я б не рыпалась. Но оно так не работает... чота...

----------


## Сергей Хос

> гнев без причины - признак дурачины)


При анализе выясняется, что в истинном смысле причины нет.
А гнев без причины - это и есть "зеркальная мудрость", чистая отражательная способность психики.

----------

Aion (27.02.2014), Влад К (27.02.2014), Фил (27.02.2014)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Ну давайте "хочу" заметим на чувствую необходимость?
> Вот если бы я в момент, когда у меня, скажем, возникает раздражение, в попытке найти причину думала бы "а, блин, это ж все от неведения у меня" и раздражение бы от такой мысли проходило, я б не рыпалась. Но оно так не работает... чота...


Понимание того, что омрачён неведением, не является само по себе развеиванием этого неведения.

Раздражение от того, что не умеешь пользоваться микроволновкой, желая еды, не пройдёт только лишь от одного понимания того, что не умеешь пользоваться микроволновкой (а раньше думалось, что умеешь). Возможно, лучше просто либо научиться пользоваться микроволновкой, либо забить на неё и вернуться к плите, вместо раздражения попусту.

----------

Влад К (27.02.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (28.02.2014)

----------


## sergey

Neroli, гнев, вообще, как я понимаю - это реакция на неприятное, боль. Причем неприятное, боль - как физического свойства, так и психического, умственного. Например наступили на ногу - больно, это физическая боль, что-то не то сказали про Майдан, это неприятно по каким-то причинам - тут неприятственность психического, умственного свойства. P.S. Понятно, что может быть и так, что боль есть, а гнев у человека не возникает, например у архатов или у Будды.  :Smilie: 
Причем, если анализировать, то есть гнев, есть враждебность или неприязненность. Это немного разные вещи. Я вот поискал тексты и наткнулся пока на то, что о гневе (доса), в текстах пишут просто о том, что стоит понять его пагубность. И еще Шантидева пишет в таком смысле (я так понял его слова про "застыть"), чтобы не делать поступков под влиянием гнева. Это, увы, по жизни знакомо, бывает, что при вспышке гнева скажешь что-то, о чем потом жалеешь, но сказанного не вернуть, хотя можно конечно извиниться, мириться и т.д.
А вот, что касается враждебности, тут средства прописаны, причем говорится, что подпитывает враждебность уделение внимания раздражающей теме (если правильно перевожу, paṭighanimitta). А лишение пищи враждебности - развитие доброжелательности:



> И что служит недостатком пищи для возникновения ещё невозникшей недоброжелательности, или для увеличения и разрастания уже возникшей недоброжелательности? Есть освобождение разума с помощью дружелюбия. Уделять ему основательное внимание, – вот недостаток пищи для возникновения ещё невозникшей недоброжелательности, или для увеличения и разрастания уже возникшей недоброжелательности.


http://dhamma.ru/canon/sn/sn46-51.htm
Вот еще по теме: http://dhamma.ru/lib/authors/nyanapo...vehind.htm#ill

И еще, бывает, что когда нас что-то раздражает, мы начинаем "прокручивать" это в уме, вести внутренний монолог (или даже диалог  :Smilie:  ).
Тут есть вот такие методы:  Витакка сантхана сутта. Другой перевод на русский.

----------

Ittosai (28.02.2014), Neroli (27.02.2014)

----------


## Алик

> Ну давайте "хочу" заметим на чувствую необходимость?
> Вот если бы я в момент, когда у меня, скажем, возникает раздражение, в попытке найти причину думала бы "а, блин, это ж все от неведения у меня" и раздражение бы от такой мысли проходило, я б не рыпалась. Но оно так не работает... чота...


Одни мысли рождают другие мысли... В дзен учат позиции стороннего наблюдателя: кто чувствует необходимость, ищет причину, испытывает раздражение? При этом сторонний наблюдатель - это не зритель, эмоционально следящий за действиями самого себя по другую сторону экрана. Наблюдатель - это осознание себя в каждом моменте. Мысли и эмоции мешают совершать осознанно даже простейшие действия, если Вы оставляете их по другую сторону экрана, то ясно видно, откуда они берутся и как их контролировать.

----------

Влад К (27.02.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (28.02.2014)

----------


## Поляков

> В Буддизме, насколько мне известно, есть пути отречения, трансформации и самоосвобождения. А вы предлагаете путь "отвлечения". Нёндро - это примерно то же, что и уборка в квартире. Справится с гневом не поможет, но внимание переключится безусловно.


Нет, не отвлечение, наверное. Делая поклоны или читая 100500 мантр, меня, к примеру, не колбасит не только во время самого процесса, но и в другое время: сначала в течении 1 минут после завершения, потом 10... часа... дня... и т.д. Короче, восемь мирских ветров продолжают дуть, а ты на них кладешь. Продолжительность ремиссии зависит от регулярности тренировок, насколько я понял.

Это не борьба или отвлечение от гнева, он просто перестает возникать. А если и возникает, то отпускает гораздо быстрее. Этот момент, кстати, переживается как настоящее чудо, когда вспоминаешь как бывало мучительно всего несколько лет назад. Не знаю какой это путь, но он работает.




> Мне вот интереснее до причин эмоций докапываться, а не бегать от них.


Во всем вам хочется дойти до самой сути? )) Там вполне может не быть ничего хорошего.

----------

Алекс Андр (27.02.2014), Влад К (27.02.2014), Джнянаваджра (27.02.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (28.02.2014), Фил (27.02.2014)

----------


## Alex

А тему-то обсуждали (в обсуждении, как всегда, много и шлака, и золота).

----------

Neroli (27.02.2014), Влад К (27.02.2014), Сергей Хос (27.02.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А тему-то обсуждали (в обсуждении, как всегда, много и шлака, и золота).


лучше первоисточники читать )))

----------

Aion (27.02.2014), Alex (27.02.2014)

----------


## Alex

Ну кто ж спорит.

----------


## Алекс Андр

> Гнев в отношении неправедности?


нет, праведный гнев, как механизм взаимодействия: как моя праведность воздействует на мой гнев, и как мой гнев воздействует на мою праведность :Smilie:

----------

